# DOPE AZ PAINT



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Lets see some dope az pics........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

WILL POST PICS LATER TODAY HOMIES


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

NOT ABLE TO POST ANY PICS, BUT CHECK OUT CAR CLUBS- MAJESTICS AVONDALE $ YOU WILL SEE AFEW RIDES I HAVE DONE, 63 IMPALA, 49 BOMB TRUCK, BLUE 62, ORANGE CUTLAS WITH GOLG LEAF, HAVE ALOT MORE PICS & WILL TRY TO POST SOMEHOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

BIG NICK, GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIE ON POSTING THOSE PICS, I GOT ALOT MORE JUST NEED TO FIX COMPUTER TO POST THEM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Nov 21 2007, 11:30 AM~9274396
> *BIG NICK, GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIE ON POSTING THOSE PICS, I GOT ALOT MORE JUST NEED TO FIX COMPUTER TO POST THEM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

HOT PAINTS HOMEY 4 REAL


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking to paint my monte the original color,which is like a cooper metalic..wat are ur prices


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX2DABAY_@Nov 29 2007, 01:15 PM~9332573
> *Looking to paint my monte the original color,which is like a cooper metalic..wat are ur prices
> *


Copper

Metallic

What

Your

 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

everything looks better than great!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Looking Out!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME, LOCATED IN ARIZONA


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:16 PM~9271442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:15 PM~9271434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What 2 colors are these?


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THESE COLORS ARE ONE OF A KIND, YOU CANT FIND THEM ON A CHART, HAND MIXED:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 12:15 AM~9271434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What color combo is this???


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

CHESTNUT BROWN & A SANDY BROWN, NOT GOLD


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

how much to just spray candy yellow and clear on a 96 big body cadi? i will do patterns and the rest so just need the cany sprayed for the final coates :biggrin:


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

IM TRYNA PAINT MY MONTE CARLO THAT CHESTNUT BROWN.


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THAT MONTE WOULD LOOK SICK WITH A CHESNUT BROWN & A MEAN ASS GOLD PEARL


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you fix this?
think i need a little help on paint


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

HOW MUCH WOULD THAT BE TO PAINT THE MONTE?


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

PHX2DABAY------ PRICE WOULD DEPEND ON WHAT YOU WANT, PATTERNS, PINSTRIPE, SILVER-GOLD LEAF, REPRIMED, BODY WORK, LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

PHXKSTM---- YES I CAN FIX THAT, WHAT YOU WANT TO DO


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

WErE YOU LOCATED AT?IM RITE HERE IN TOLLESON....MAYBE I CAN STOP BY


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

JUST NEXTDOOR HOMIE, CASHION


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i need to repaint and fix where the patterns are 

they don't flow with the car just a pattern job


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN, HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

You got a number? My boy wants to get his 57 long bed chevy sprayed. it's already body worked and just needs a solid base and clear black. We can roll by next friday with it on a trailer before we roll out to cali


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How much to get this painted Black cherry or a deep lime green?price on both colors, body work will already be done and primered........let me know- [email protected]


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 20 2007, 07:26 PM~9496236
> *How much to get this painted Black cherry or a deep lime green?price on both colors, body work will already be done and primered........let me know- [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that car. is there a 2 door version


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 21 2007, 07:10 PM~9503909
> *Where did you get that car. is there a 2 door version
> *



where r u from in VA?


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

im from B-MORE MD but right now i in VA


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Dec 22 2007, 10:57 AM~9507826
> *im from B-MORE MD but right now i in VA
> *




where @??

go to lowridin n VA topic in lowrider general so you can hook up with the rest of us in VA


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

Smith county. Marion


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blazo'ed (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Dec 26 2007, 11:30 AM~9534308
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT A PIC. OF YOUR FIRST CAR SRPAYED...THAT CROWN VICTORIA? MEMBER.....YOU MEEEEEEMBERRRR :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

NIETT


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE GOES SOME PICS
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=MVC-002S.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110011.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110010.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110067.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110066.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110065.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110074.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110073.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110071.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/CH...nt=13110070.jpg


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

LETS TRY THIS AGAIN
















































































WHAT !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

nice work


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

nice work


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THNX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: SMOKIN ASS DEALS IN PAINT HOMIES


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 25 2008, 02:51 PM~9783142
> *LETS TRY THIS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


that dash is sick


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMING OUT, WILL POST PICS SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE GOES SOME NEW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE! MAYBE SELL THE DOG'S SWEATSHIRT TO BUY GOOD PAPER? JUST KIDDING.GOOD WAY TO KEEP UP WITH THE NEWS WHILE YOU WORK. :biggrin: KEEP IT UP,SHITS TIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

I GOT TO DO MY PART & RECYCLE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

MAD PROPS IF YOU PAINT EVERYTHING OUTSIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Real nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

mad propz homie nice work


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THANX BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

nice work homie!!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Mar 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10200485
> *HERE GOES SOME NEW PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i like those before and after pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

were in avondale you located at so you can give me an estimate on my monte


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE PICS OF OTHER PROJECTS COMING SOON.......


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Apr 5 2008, 10:06 PM~10344756
> *MORE PICS OF OTHER PROJECTS COMING SOON.......
> *


SICK SO FAR!!


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 30 2007, 05:58 PM~9343369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color of this 63 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*nice paint! hey who painted the black glasshouse a few years back?*


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

can you touch up pinstriping and put down some silver leaf on my 07 malibu..im in yuma..


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMING OUT HOMIES, WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

a this mandos home boy im not sur if told you about my truck that i wanted to paint hit him up he will let you know what truck im talking about he will bring you to my house


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, isnt that a saint bernard? he cant be cold? oh no........... he got a sweat shirt but he aint got his canteen hanging under his neck. now i understand, no antifreeze...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

how much to do something like the yellow 62?
same shit different patterns , trunk, hood, sides n top


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

63 my bad


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

THE PAINT LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE. THANKS 4 THE QUOTE, I'LL BE CALLIN YOU SHORTLY.


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: NEW PICS TOMORROW HOMIES


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jun 11 2008, 09:24 PM~10851542
> *:biggrin: NEW PICS TOMORROW HOMIES
> *


CANT WAIT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice work bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the Big "M" Homie :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Strangers Wish


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?

Strangers Wish


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE GOES SOME NEW PICS HOMIES


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jul 18 2008, 09:12 PM~11124794
> *HERE GOES SOME NEW PICS HOMIES
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

pm mike


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

COMING SOON








DONT GET IT TWISTED, I ONLY DID THE GRAPHICS HOMIES
























































DOPE-AZ-PAINT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 18 2008, 09:50 PM~11125056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH FOR SHARKS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:03 PM~11125133
> *WATCH FOR SHARKS :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:
> *




there coming to a town near youuuuuuuuuuuu. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

POST NEW PROJECTS LATER TODAY


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

NEW SHIT COMING OUT SOON HOMIES


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

BEFORE & AFTER PICS


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74 RAG_@Aug 13 2008, 08:08 PM~11338231
> *
> *


SHARKS COME IN ALL SHAPES & SIZES HOMIE


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 AM~11341761
> *SHARKS COME IN ALL SHAPES & SIZES HOMIE
> *



DONT FORGET COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

YEZZZZURRRRR


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Aug 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11389697
> *:biggrin:
> *


MOSQUERRO


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF RIDES THAT ARE ALMOST DONE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

nice work Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 25 2008, 04:15 PM~11434862
> *nice work Homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOLMES :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

GAVE THIS A NEW LOOK FOR VEGAS


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:0 THATS FIRME ERNESTO :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11464329
> *GAVE THIS A NEW LOOK FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...




looks good mosquero :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THANKS GORDO :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

AND ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 31 2008, 10:10 PM~11486974
> *AND ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HOW MUCH JUST TO SPRAY THE PAINT AND LAY PATTERNS??? I GOT ALL THE STUFF


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the Big "M" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

Much respect for the jobs you've done. How much for some patterns on a roof,hood and trunk of a 86 monte carlo??


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES :biggrin: , MORE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Oct 5 2008, 09:44 PM~11787081
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES :biggrin: , MORE PICS COMING SOON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

BRAND NEW NINJAS


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:50 PM~11125055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID ANYBODY N  OTICE ON THE CADDY THE PAINT RUN!!!! ITS ON THE DOOR!!!!


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Oct 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11889254
> *DID ANYBODY N  OTICE ON THE CADDY THE PAINT RUN!!!! ITS ON THE DOOR!!!!
> *


HEY DUMB FUCK, I GUESS YOU NEVER HEARD OF (CUT & BUFF) GET YOURSELF SOME MORE HATERAID FUCKIN COCK TWISTER


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY MOSKERO WHATS UP WITH THE HATERS


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 20 2008, 06:17 PM~11923002
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY MOSKERO WHATS UP WITH THE HATERS
> *


YOU KNOW THEY CANT FUCK WITH ME HOMEBOY, READY TO DO THAT ROOF


----------



## hecso1 (Jun 2, 2008)

from the pics your work looks really good. im working on a 69 caprice and looking for a painter. a couple of my homies told me about your work.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR+Dec 12 2007, 11:43 AM~9435289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOOOOOOOOOOOO,,,................ :dunno: ......WHICH IS IT? :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 07:27 PM~11989217
> *SOOOOOOOOOOOO,,,................ :dunno: ......WHICH IS IT? :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
WHAT YOU WANNA KNOW:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:15 PM~9271434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that darker brownish gold color???


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up Ninja!!! :wave:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 10:26 PM~11991418
> *that darker brownish gold color???
> *


CHESNUT BROWN


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 29 2008, 09:36 PM~12011835
> *Whats Up Ninja!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Oct 30 2008, 12:24 PM~12016380
> *CHESNUT BROWN
> *


did you mix that with the sandy brown. or is it just straight up chesnut brown?


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 30 2008, 02:35 PM~12017518
> *did you mix that with the sandy brown. or is it just straight up chesnut brown?
> *


CHESNUT BROWN WITH GOLD PEARL


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Oct 30 2008, 04:26 PM~12018498
> *CHESNUT BROWN WITH GOLD PEARL
> *


beautiful. thanks homie. the shit looks great. keep it up.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

how much for a baby blue for the car and a darker blue for patterns on the roof


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

WHAT
















MORE RIDES COMING OUT BEFORE THE NEW YEAR, WILL POST MORE PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Nov 13 2008, 12:40 PM~12145961
> *WHAT
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: AND IT AIN'T DONE EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

GETTING READY FOR MARCH. I'LL DROP MORE PICS WHEN THEIR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

JUST FOUND THESE PICS


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin: 








































MORE TO COME.............................


----------



## avondale majestics (Dec 9, 2007)

yo! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2008)

Pictured is one of the many Classic Nova projects done by Jeff Mersey of Merzees and Steve of HARD Lifestyle. These guys turn out some sick rides for some famous Celebrities including Ice T, Gwen Stefani and 50 Cent.

Located in socal you can check them out at http://www.hardlifestyle.com


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 7 2009, 07:02 PM~12637102
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 12 2009, 06:56 PM~12683746
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ltfourman (Jan 15, 2009)

What kind of flakes do you use?


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2009, 09:40 PM~12697376
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jan 16 2009, 11:57 PM~12730265
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GOODWORK DANNY IM READY CALL ME


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 17 2009, 10:15 AM~12732189
> *
> GOODWORK DANNY IM READY CALL ME
> *


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 7 2009, 09:02 PM~12637102
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 What color is that ?


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 20 2009, 12:24 PM~12760938
> *What color is that ?
> *


GOLD MIST :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

some of the homie's work
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 7 2009, 06:00 PM~12637089
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> *



Hey Bro I got an 85 caprice Landau like this one I need to get painted. Give me a number or where I cant meet up with you so I can get a quote I'm right here in Tolleson


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NICE LAC  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE RIDES COMING SOON


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

T 





T






T :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT For My Ninja!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TO THE TOP..


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DOPE AZ DOES IT AGAIN!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2009, 05:08 PM~13089211
> *DOPE AZ DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> ...


   :0 :thumbsup: NICE....


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2009, 05:08 PM~13089211
> *DOPE AZ DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 23 2009, 05:08 PM~13089211
> *DOPE AZ DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goose_@Mar 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13185424
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO PAIN A 77 REGAL ALREADY HAS PRIMER BUT HAS SOME CRACKS IN THE PRIMER JUST WANT A SOLID COLOR WITH A SHIT LOAD OF FLAKE??IM LOCATE IN YUMA, AZ <UNITED DREAMS CAR CLUB>


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

SOME NEW SHIT, STILL MORE COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

THE HOMIES GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Mar 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13334146
> *THE HOMIES GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAME OUT NICE


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 25 2009, 08:34 AM~13383910
> *THAT CAME OUT NICE
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE PICS

















































NEXXXXTTTTTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD MAN KEEP IT UP


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanx for Taking the time to look at my car today i really appreciate it cant wait to drop it off this weekend

-Jaime


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Apr 5 2009, 07:02 PM~13491117
> *Thanx for Taking the time to look at my car today i really appreciate it cant wait to drop it off this weekend
> 
> -Jaime
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT
MORE UPDATES COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

see yah tommorow!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

INFOUND SOME OLD PICS OF DANNY THE DOPE MAN GETTING DOWN ON THE 65.....


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

aye homie i just got my new phone in i lost my phone sunday leaving the strip club hahah but hit me up so i can get youre number and that way i can hopefully come through tommorow


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Looking Out Homeboy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79t-bird (Apr 17, 2009)

some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79t-bird_@Jun 11 2009, 10:27 PM~14167762
> *some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOLMES
I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT I SHOULD HAVE SOME NEW SHIT OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

straight out the dope house :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

THE WORK THE HOMIE DID ON MY GLASSHOUSE PAINT AND PATTERNS


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

The COOL GUY Gets Down
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jun 29 2009, 07:20 AM~14327141
> *The COOL GUY Gets Down
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

fuckin sick right there


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14335145
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH THE COOL GUY DID IT  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jun 30 2009, 06:18 PM~14344723
> *YEAH THE COOL GUY DID IT   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

You do any small jobs like bicycles??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice work


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 10 2009, 04:51 AM~14431906
> *You do any small jobs like bicycles??
> *


YEZZURRR, LET ME KNOW WHAT U WANT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

im a have to bring a 30 pack this time


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltown (Jan 25, 2008)

I was looking at some of your work, and was wondering about a quote, I got a 82 caddy deville, body is straight, a little dings, it is in need of paint, how much would you charge to spray it pearl. that would include the body work and the paint, get back at me, thank you very much.


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Work, Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin: nice work :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jul 29 2009, 06:13 PM~14620694
> *:biggrin: nice work :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOLMES :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

NICE WORK


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

HOW MUCH TO PAINT THIS SAME COLOR NO BODY WORK.JUST PREP.AND PANT ...AND PAINT THE TOP SAME COLOR LIKE THE MOLDINGS???????


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

I HAD TO GIVE THIS RIDE A NEW LOOK FOR THE HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OLD


















BRAND NEW :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 9 2009, 09:28 AM~14716434
> *I HAD TO GIVE THIS RIDE A NEW LOOK FOR THE HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OLD
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 9 2009, 09:28 AM~14716434
> *I HAD TO GIVE THIS RIDE A NEW LOOK FOR THE HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BRAND NEW :biggrin:
> ...


Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 07:03 PM~14249754
> *straight out the dope house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS CLEAN!!  HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 11 2009, 08:26 PM~14741509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14763241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 9 2009, 09:28 AM~14716434
> *I HAD TO GIVE THIS RIDE A NEW LOOK FOR THE HOMIE, YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OLD
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jun 28 2009, 06:15 PM~14322907
> *THE WORK THE HOMIE DID ON MY GLASSHOUSE PAINT AND PATTERNS
> 
> 
> ...



baaaaad asss 

u knw my lac is nx right :0 :biggrin: 

U take cuerpo payments :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:   

kidding foo DOPE AZ PUTTING IT DOWN FOR A-TOWN ! NUFF SAID


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how muh would it be to paint a 20'' bike frame baby blue pearl with silver flake nserts and saphire blue border pinstripes?


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14834467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my goodness :0 cant wait to see to see the deuce gotta find that door


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 11 2009, 09:26 PM~14741509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow is that what happens when your car comes out the dope house?  cant wait to post up mines haha


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

ttt bad ass work


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

I Know You Got Some New Pics!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hecso1 (Jun 2, 2008)

what up man u got talent homie keep up the good shit!!!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 14 2009, 02:11 PM~15078029
> *I Know You Got Some New Pics!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HERE ARE A FEW :biggrin: 
































I'LL POST SOME NEW PICS OF SOME RIDES IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Trying to get a taste of AZ for myself...... 



My plans are moved out to around the 20th of November .... Anything happening around that date ??? Id like to meet up with as many as i can & that ........ LMK & Take it eazy , BOB_T


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

You Ready To Start On The New Projects?? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14763241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint ....... yeah, thats some nice paint


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 18 2009, 10:21 AM~15392426
> *You Ready To Start On The New Projects?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Sep 25 2009, 10:39 AM~15184414
> *HERE ARE A FEW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE.............


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


when and if i ever get a nother 64 im gonna get at you homie

im right here in A town as well


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE TASTE, I'LL POST MORE PICS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 30 2007, 05:59 PM~9343382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn car is clean , :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 7 2009, 07:57 PM~15594456
> *damn car is clean , :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>WHAT IT DOOO DOPE AZ</span> ,,, CALL ME MUUUUUFUKA :angry: 
































mufuuuka came a long way daniel son :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

at the dope spot bout to get the shine up   

































SHRECKS LAC :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

chavo doing the leafing 








http:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I like what I see Dope Az Paint is right. I need my Landau hooked up, I got it stripped down right now just need some one to block it and paint it. Where can I take it to you to get a quote?? PM me


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 10 2009, 10:59 PM~15944575
> *I like what I see Dope Az Paint is right. I need my Landau hooked up, I got it stripped down right now just need some one to block it and paint it. Where can I take it to you to get a quote?? PM me
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 7 2009, 06:02 PM~12637102
> *HERE'S AN UPDATE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie this is danny I left you a voice mail earlier today about getting a quote for my caprice just like this one. I'm looking for a color almost like the one you painted here. What did you charge for this job??


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 06:03 PM~14249754
> *straight out the dope house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's what mine needs to look like :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 14 2009, 10:13 PM~15983815
> *NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  That's what mine needs to look like  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: no yours dont need to look like this pick a different color :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 27 2009, 05:14 PM~16104129
> *:angry: no yours dont need to look like this pick a different color :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get it twisted homie, I didn't mean the same color. I meant done and painted. Were you at the majestics picnic a few weeks ago? I think I saw your ride there.


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 29 2009, 04:51 PM~16124985
> *Don't get it twisted homie, I didn't mean the same color. I meant done and painted. Were you at the majestics picnic a few weeks ago? I think I saw your ride there.
> *


yes i was and im always at the southside to. i've seen this ride there and the way u explained things it made it look like u wanted pretty much the same color :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15983664
> *Hey homie this is danny I left you a voice mail earlier today about getting a quote for my caprice just like this one. I'm looking for a color almost like the one you painted here. What did you charge for this job??
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

good looking out on the wheels homie
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16237616
> *good looking out on the wheels homie
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i should of cleaned them before i took pics :0 but they still look good :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

I Know You Got Some More Pics Homes :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Now I Know You Got Pics Cuz My Boy Was Like a Paparazi Yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

COMING SOON FROM THE DOPE AZ PAINT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

lookin nice


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 24 2010, 04:32 PM~16396361
> *COMING SOON FROM THE DOPE AZ PAINT!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  

that bitch is coming out bad !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> chavo doing the leafing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you get Chavo to do all of your striping and leafing??


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> > chavo doing the leafing
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 14 2010, 02:25 PM~16610417
> *Do you get Chavo to do all of your striping and leafing??
> *


 uffin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Feb 14 2010, 02:25 PM~16610420
> *:thumbsup: MORE RIDES COMING OUT IN 2010
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## augie64 (Feb 17, 2010)

i got a 64 impala that needs paint where are you located at? I'm in mesa


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

i need to get a lowrider so u can paint it :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i like your work G keep putting it down for AZ


----------



## hecso1 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up homie! i hit you up a while back and u said u needed pic. well i got the pics and was wondering do u want me to post them here or send them thru email


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 9 2010, 03:06 PM~16237616
> *good looking out on the wheels homie
> 
> 
> ...



how much to paint some 14x7s like this but in a diff color??? pm me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DOPE AZ DID IT AGAIN :biggrin: 

THAT REGAL CAME A LONG WAY CHONGATOR  



























, chongator even painted the guts, wheel wells and the rims  , cleanest red regal in a town :biggrin: better yet all of az


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

have you seen this ride :drama:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

:cheesy: coming out the dope house


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Mar 11 2010, 06:20 PM~16864548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Mar 12 2010, 08:28 PM~16875651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S HIS NUMBER??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16867114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the same red u told me bout wey?


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16867114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 15 2010, 11:06 AM~16895927
> *Just The Dash And Plastics Though :biggrin:
> 
> *


YEAH, DON'T GET IT TWISTED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2010, 01:25 PM~16897040
> *:biggrin:
> *


PATTERNS?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

A FEW MORE PICS, MORE RIDES TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Mar 15 2010, 02:56 PM~16897245
> *PATTERNS?????? :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

damn just found this thread your puting in work :0


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

You Ready Homie????? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

WHATS THE NUMBER, WHERE'S THEIR SHOP LOCATED?


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Oct 26 2009, 08:04 PM~15475583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddass!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAINTED BY THE "DOPEMAN"


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Next??? hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 27 2010, 09:46 PM~17020619
> *Whats Next???  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


*MY RANFLA IS.* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 27 2010, 10:46 PM~17020619
> *Whats Next???  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 27 2010, 09:46 PM~17020619
> *Whats Next???  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


    
NOBODY KNOWS, MORE RIDES BUSTIN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

yup yup! :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+Mar 27 2010, 10:29 PM~17020970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*WHERES THE FONE # ? I'LL BE IN TOWN IN 2 WEEKS, WANT TO CHECK OUT THE SHOP.*


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 29 2010, 09:13 AM~17032388
> *WHERES THE FONE # ? I'LL BE IN TOWN IN 2 WEEKS, WANT TO CHECK OUT THE SHOP.
> *


PM'd The Number :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Mar 29 2010, 01:32 PM~17034522
> *PM'd The  Number :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: *GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE.* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 27 2010, 04:42 PM~17018513
> *baddass!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Mar 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17023975
> *
> NOBODY KNOWS, MORE RIDES BUSTIN OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks to DOPE AZ PAINT for laying down the white paint on my rims! Chavo finished them off with the pinstripe! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Orale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 02:48 PM~17160731
> *Thanks to DOPE AZ PAINT for laying down the white paint on my rims! Chavo finished them off with the pinstripe!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now all you need is some medallions to cover them "holes" :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Any New Pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

DAMN HOME BOY U CAN GET DOWN ON PAINT I'V HAD MY 65 IN THE WORKS SINCE FEB 9 OF THIS YEAR & IT HASNT BEEN DUN YET IM BOUT TO CANCEL THE CONTRACT WITH THE OTHER VATO :buttkick: HOW MUCH DO CHARGE & HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR A PAINT JOB TYPICLY


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

DAMN HOME BOY U CAN GET DOWN ON PAINT I'V HAD MY 65 IN THE WORKS SINCE FEB 9 OF THIS YEAR & IT HASNT BEEN DUN YET IM BOUT TO CANCEL THE CONTRACT WITH THE OTHER VATO :buttkick: HOW MUCH DO CHARGE & HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR A PAINT JOB TYPICLY???


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

SEND ME A PM IF U GET A CHANCE


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks homie again for the work on my deuce ill post pics tomorow when i get day light very happy with the work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@May 6 2010, 10:12 PM~17415547
> *thanks homie again for the work on my deuce ill post pics tomorow when i get day light very happy with the work  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Post Up Some Pics Homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@May 7 2010, 07:06 AM~17417445
> *Post Up Some Pics Homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> YES I USED THE SAME DOOR & FENDER IN THE FIRST PIC, STILL GOT TO CUT & BUFF
> HERE'S A FEW MORE FLICKS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: came out tight wey cant wait for the fully build deuce


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

The 62 Looks Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17431864
> *The 62 Looks Good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@May 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17428982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good jaime


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@May 27 2010, 10:02 AM~17621528
> *:biggrin:
> *


MORE RIDES OUT IN 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

THAT 62 LOOKS MUY CHINGON I NEED A TWO TONE DONE ON THIS 65 BODY WORKS ALL DONE PM ME WITH A PRICE $$$? SILVER BLUE WHITE TOP.


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

DASH AND SKIRTS NEED PAINT TOO SO WHAT YOU THINK???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 9 2010, 08:41 PM~17743682
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WTF
KEEP IT REAL NOT REAL SILLY


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM_@Jun 25 2010, 08:38 PM~17889610
> *
> *


WHAT UP D


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Whats Cracking CHONGATOR Whats Really Going On :biggrin:


----------



## lowandslowlyfe (Aug 31, 2008)

wanna know how much it will be to cover up some holes fix some here and there dents etc and paint for a 02 town car..hit me up thanks bro


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jun 29 2010, 03:09 PM~17919016
> *Whats Cracking CHONGATOR Whats Really Going On :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Man what you did to that dash is sick. Did you paint the vinyl or glass it?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

how much for a set of paterns


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey how fucken rare are hood hinge springs for a deuce? :drama:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Jul 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18027929
> *Hey how fucken rare are hood hinge springs for a deuce?    :drama:
> *


THIS AINT THE FUCKEN PARTS THREAD ESE


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

apparently you dont get the point of fucken dropping it


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

You Reply with a  ? you must reallly think ima joke huh keep it up and reply with something stupid again and ill post all ur fuck ups on my ride; try me and u know what the fuck im talking about


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Jul 15 2010, 04:57 PM~18056006
> *You Reply with a    ? you must reallly think ima joke huh keep it up and reply with something stupid again and ill post all ur fuck ups on my ride; try me and u know what the fuck im talking about
> *


 :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Jul 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18056006
> *You Reply with a    ? you must reallly think ima joke huh keep it up and reply with something stupid again and ill post all ur fuck ups on my ride; try me and u know what the fuck im talking about
> *


 :0


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Jul 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18056006
> *You Reply with a    ? you must reallly think ima joke huh keep it up and reply with something stupid again and ill post all ur fuck ups on my ride; try me and u know what the fuck im talking about
> *


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jul 15 2010, 05:09 PM~18056659
> *    :scrutinize:
> *


Aqui Andas :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I am looking for a striper asap. 5203080106


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Aug 28 2008, 05:59 PM~11464329
> *GAVE THIS A NEW LOOK FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some patterns ike that on my 1997 lincoln?mine has a sunroof


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 12:18 AM~9271452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like set it off impala !!! nice


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jul 15 2010, 05:19 PM~18056743
> *
> *


couldnt have been too bad just a couple pages back the dude seemed very happy with it, he only posted like 700 pics, just sayin


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:happysad: uffin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM_@Aug 31 2010, 07:06 PM~18455107
> *
> *


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

good lookin work bro


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Ese McClane :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up My Boy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Sep 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18685133
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up Fool!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

I Know You Got New Pics Lance :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years danny thanks for helping me out in the beginning and for all the advice..... all shit aside its a new year homie time to put some more paint to metal and leave 2010 behind


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 AM~19574164
> *
> *


GONNA HIT UM HARD IN 2011, TIME TO SEPARATE THE REAL FROM THE FAKE.


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Jan 18 2011, 10:49 AM~19629341
> *GONNA HIT UM HARD IN 2011, TIME TO SEPARATE THE REAL FROM THE FAKE.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Any New Pis What You Working On??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1980_cuttlass (Dec 5, 2010)

what would you charge for a rootbeer brown car is primered and ready to paint.1980 cutlass 2 dr


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jan 25 2011, 07:38 PM~19697556
> *Any New Pis What You Working On??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Saturday Is Looking Good LOL :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

See thats what I hate...all you guys do badass paint work and I'm too far from any of you to see it


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE UPDATES COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

FUCK WHATCHA HEARD, DOPE-AZ-PAINT STILL PUTTIN IN WORK :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Apr 5 2011, 05:33 PM~20267552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DISPENSA!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT HOMIES FROM "CHILE" FROM TUCSON BAD ASS DOGGS


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Apr 6 2011, 11:09 PM~20280048
> *TTT HOMIES FROM "CHILE" FROM TUCSON BAD ASS DOGGS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE GOES A FEW BACK IN THE DAY PICS
















































GOT A FEW MORE, WILL POST LATER :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

What!!!!!
My Boy Brought Out The Old School Pics!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

more new and old before and after pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT! BUMP!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up My Boy!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffy_estilo (Feb 23, 2011)

hey homie i got a 65 cadillac cuope deville i need paint a pink over lavender base with lots of flake with door jambs hood and trunk jambs too also pattern the top with pinks lavnders a baby blues or whatever will work with the pink hit me up wikth rough estimate


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

Q-VO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

I Like What I Saw This Weekend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DOPE AZ!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Riskone16 (Jun 18, 2011)

CHONGATOR said:


> MORE PICS TO COME, LOCATED IN ARIZONA


Where u lokated homie..need a 78' Monte sprayed like ur work. Need sum pricing.


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

*HERE GO A FEW PICS I TOOK WITH MY PHONE, WILL POST MORE PICS SOON*


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

How much to spray my 69 I'm in az also


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking Good LANCE:h5:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHONGATOR said:


>


looks bad ass


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Badass Work Bro


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

What It Do Homie!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> What It Do Homie!!!:biggrin:


 WHAT IT IS, GOT SUM NEW PICS COMING SOON


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

CHONGATOR said:


> WHAT IT IS, GOT SUM NEW PICS COMING SOON


Any Of That Rag???? :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DOPE AZ BUMP!!


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up My Boy!!!! :h5:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

What It Do!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Orale!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey homie could you shoot me your number? Looking to get a vert painted in PHX. Still need to drop the engine back in and get it running, but want to get it going soon. I want patterned striped, leafed, all done up. Thanks


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Coming Soon....


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

WHAT IT DO HOMIES, BEEN A MIN. U KNOW IM STILL PUTTING IT DOWN, I GOT SUM PICS COMING UP


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

HERES A FEW PICS, MORE COMING SOON


----------



## OnTheSceneCC (Mar 1, 2012)

What's up homie keep up the good work can't wait to see what you homies bring out next


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Cant wait to see what my ride looks like when I get it back, Gonna show these cali peeps whats up, DOPE AZ PAINT is gonna be rolling through the streets of CA


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Coming soon to the cali streets near you, Do the damn thing Dope AZ


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

THE DOPEMAN PUTTING IN SOME WORK.....


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

U KNOW IT, I STAY I DA GRIND
HERE GO A FEW MORE PICS


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

MORE PICS ON DA WAY


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## davydogg (Aug 4, 2005)

CHONGATOR said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


do you have a contact number, I'd like a quote.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

Is this the same.guy named chavo my homie as a car patterned out by him and need some.info so we can respray the trunk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

crackers63 said:


> Is this the same.guy named chavo my homie as a car patterned out by him and need some.info so we can respray the trunk


 Not sure if theres more than one chavo but theres a chavo paints and pinstripes here in phoenix, heres link to his thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/253764-chavo-s-pinstriping.html


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------

